# Headset trouble 2002 tcr-1 aluminum



## cfpdmedic (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey all, I am new to this forum so thanks in advance to the info I will receive. I have a 2002 Giant TCR-1 aluminum frame (small) It is a good bike. I just recently put an entire 6700 groupo on it.(can't afford a new bike) My question is what Cane Creek head set do I use to replace the stocker. It is an integrated headset, so I use the IS series 110 or 40 depending on what I want to spend. I don't know about the diameters though. Other than it is an 1 1/8 steer. Thanks again.


----------

